# Well Here They Are



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Picked them up last weekend. We (the wife) decided that one would be lonely so we got 2. Its really been alot easier than expected since they have someone to play with besides the kids. You can tell they miss each other if one is not around.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

OOHHHHH!!! cute pups and even cuter kids!!
Congrats!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Ahhhhh, puppies!!!







They're cuties for sure.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks. They are all a treat for sure.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes they are beautiful pups. Sure that they will be great for the family.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Way Cute kids and puppies.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Have fun raising the pups - and the kids.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you have MY dogs! Hand them over NOW mister! Doxiedoglover loovveess Daschunds!

Names?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, now, you just can't beat that combination. What could be better than kids and puppies?

Thanks for the big smile.

Sluggo


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello puppies, goodbye shoelaces!

Woof~!

Reverie


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

I love the idea of two at a time.
they are very cute.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh boy - now you have twice the puppy trouble....







Have fun! They should keep you on your toes!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't let the DW see this thread!
She thinks two DGs aren't enough.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*PUPPIES!!!!*

Congratulations!!!! We all need more Outbarkers and, you're right, (at least) 2 is definitely better!!! Have a ball with them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OMG! They are ALL too cute! Congrats on the new arrivals


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *PUPPIES!!!!*
> 
> Congratulations!!!! We all need more Outbarkers and, you're right, (at least) 2 is definitely better!!! Have a ball with them.


Outbarkers????


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> *PUPPIES!!!!*
> 
> Congratulations!!!! We all need more Outbarkers and, you're right, (at least) 2 is definitely better!!! Have a ball with them.


Outbarkers????
















[/quote]
It is an official term...Click Here and see posts 12 and 13


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> *PUPPIES!!!!*
> 
> Congratulations!!!! We all need more Outbarkers and, you're right, (at least) 2 is definitely better!!! Have a ball with them.


Outbarkers????















[/quote]
It is an official term...Click Here and see posts 12 and 13








[/quote]

Now, now....OutbackerMan...where have you been


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

They are all adorable, I wish I could have talked my hubby into getting 2! Enjoy as they will grow fast.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

They are very funny, chasing each other and raslin. I havent had a puppy since I was a kid so its new for me too. House training 2 dogs is going to be an event in itself.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *PUPPIES!!!!*
> 
> Congratulations!!!! We all need more Outbarkers and, you're right, (at least) 2 is definitely better!!! Have a ball with them.


Outbarkers????















[/quote]
It is an official term...Click Here and see posts 12 and 13








[/quote]

Now, now....OutbackerMan...where have you been








[/quote]
He's probably busy coming up with his next dastardly deed against


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

names for the babies?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Now, now....OutbackerMan...where have you been


He's probably busy coming up with his next dastardly deed against








[/quote]
...or licking his wounds from the last time 'round


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

We let the kids pick the names. Kaitlyn named hers Bacon bits and calls her Bits. Caleb named his cracker jax and calls him Jax. Im looking for some one to train them a little, I thought I could do it but Im not having much luck.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Great names!!!

As for the training.....they've only been in your home (so out of what they know of as their's) for a week....and they look to be only about 10wks old. To have any lasting effect, "real" training - ie. focused..."I want your attention puppy" - doesn't start until at least 5 mths old....and, even then, teaches YOU patience. Sit back and enjoy - and let them (and the kids) enjoy puppyhood. Decide on the basic "life lessons" you want them to learn now (furniture or no furniture? what is good to chew vs what is off limits? Are there banned rooms? bark no bark? Housebreaking) and be consistent and PATIENT with those things! Expect even those "basics" to take time and learn how to communicate with them (they're not the one's who care about your shoes...so YOU need to learn how to get your message across to them...with LOVE). How quickly would a new born child learn? Are they even capable of doing the things you're asking? (Physical development controls the timing of housetraining....)

There will be plenty of time for sit, down, stay, come, etc. And t that point, there are plenty of good trainers out there who will help YOU learn how to live with and train YOUR 4-legged family members. Until then, relax .... and enjoy them!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and please try to find a way to bottle Puppy Breath


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and please try to find a way to bottle Puppy Breath


OK i like the dogs and all, but I think I just puked a little in my mouth. HAHA. Thanks for the advice Wolfie, I bought a mag that said you can start training at 3 wks so I feel a little behind. They just turned 11 wks. I know I need to learn some patience.


----------

